# EuroTripper 4 - February 6th, 2016 - Ft Myers FL



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

EuroTripper 4 is confirmed for Saturday February 6th, 2016. 

Venue: Jet Blue Park (Fenway South -Red Sox Stadium) Ft Myers FL. Same as ET3. 

ET 4 will be the start of EuroTripper Tour Series. The series is 4 possibly 5 events, each dedicated to one of the most influential VW/Audi/Euro scenes. 

Each Tour Series event will be a tribute. ET4 will be dedicated to the UK. In preparing for ET4, we are attending as many UK events as possible and taking notes on how those events tun and what makes them successful. 

We also meet with vendors and sponsors at these events and ask them to get involved in EuroTripper. Giving us additional feedback, but also some unique opportunities and products to highlight at our event. 

We would like to thank Airlift Performance and Simply Clean for their gracious support and offering to Title Sponsor ET4!

We would also like to thank our Tour Series partners, KleenFreaks, Edition 38, Players, Wheel Whores, and PVW.


----------



## enzoB5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Eurotripper gives me a hard on.


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Can I claim my spot now?!


Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

New for ET4, we are finally realizing a goal we have been wanting since day 1. Inspired by the UK shows, we finally are able to bring a drive on stage to the event.

Big thanks to Rotiform for volunteering to sponsor the stage.

Here is a mock up of it


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

We are changing a few things for ET4. 

We will be moving to a Top 30 for awards. With that we will no longer need the Show/Display fields. Instead we will use the main field (where the stage is) as primary spot for those interested in competing for an award. In order to be parked in the main field, you will need to pre-submit. Details on what to submit and how will be done through the site. WWW.eurotrippershow.com or you can email us.

email is [email protected]

Please include your full name and contact and some of your best pictures of your car, along with any other information you wish to provide(Magazine/Blog features, list of mods, etc)

If you are selected we will mail you pass to get into the main field.

You must have purchased an event ticket as well. 

****There are no additional fees to be in the main field.*****

The cute name we have come up for the Top 30 is *The Mutts Nuts*. 

This is an expression used in the UK, to describe something as awesome.
(http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/252150.html)


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm moving to Cape Coral in January..so I'm really looking forward to this. And looking forward to driving my car year-round! Haha

Looks like a great show, can't wait to see what the SWFL scene is like. 

Here's my turd


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice! Should submit it!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Be sure to stop by our booth at Fixxfest this Saturday. We will be giving away our annual Prep Packs!!!

Lots and Lots of ET4 Prep Packs ready for Saturday!!

ET4 Prep Pack Details

1) Free
2) Only available at FixxFest 
3) Ticket holders only
4) One per ticket holder
5) While they last
6) At the EuroTripper booth 

Whats inside?
-Logo Air Freshener 
-Logo diecut decal
-Tour Series koozie
-Logo Lanyard

(That's basically $15 worth of stuff. Like getting a free event ticket!!)

Yes, you can get your event tickets at FixxFest.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Keep the submissions coming. We are getting lots of nice entries. We plan to keep collecting until the end of the year and then make our initial selections. Those selected will be mailed a confirmation package with your gift/entry pass. 

If you have not submitted you can do so via our website or through email. 

-www.eurotrippershow.com
[email protected]


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

Didn't realize this was so close....Going!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Lots of applications for the main field (Mutts Nuts) have come in. Be sure to get yours in if you want to park in the main field.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Website updated with all the latest vendor info, awards process and information. 

Negotiated hotel link as well. 

Tickets available for pre-purchase price of $15(vs $20) as well in the site. ALL Euros need a ticket. Even booth cars. 

www.eurotrippershow.com


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Raffle number # 2 announced. 

Complete vehicle wrap compliments of Carbon Wraps and Avery. This will drawn at the event, winner must be present. 

Tickets will be $5 each. 

Same format as previous years raffles. 

Raffle #1 is a complete set of Rotiform cast wheels. 

We expect to be announcing more raffles soon. 

Last year we had 4 very awesome raffles. 

Tickets are $5 each and you can place your ticket(s) in whichever raffle box you are interested in winning.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Round 1 Mutts Nuts selection packages mailed out today. 

Round 2 applications get yours in. You have until January 15. Those not selected in round 1 are still in consideration. 

Mail your pictures, story, and reasons to [email protected]


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

** A major Announcement **


We are very excited to have VW of America attending ET4!! 

They will be on site with the RWB Beetle and several other interesting vehicles. Along with tons of great information, promotions, reasons for fans to stop by their booth. 

Please make sure you say hello to them. We are very thankful for their support of our event!

Also, they will be creating a special Event Poster, just for ET4!!! 

Stay tuned!️


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

Pick me please! It will be my first show in Florida and I would love to be selected for Mutts Nuts! My car is currently in an enclosed trailer being transported down to Florida from New York. 

I purchased my event ticket and submitted for Mutts Nuts via the site and e-mail. Still not sure if I did it correctly and if you guys received my entry. Also, I just realized that my PayPal account info/address was still New York when I submitted my entry but it is now updated to reflect my new Florida address. Please let me know if I need to do anything! :thumbup:

Thanks!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mont. said:


> Pick me please! It will be my first show in Florida and I would love to be selected for Mutts Nuts! My car is currently in an enclosed trailer being transported down to Florida from New York.
> 
> I purchased my event ticket and submitted for Mutts Nuts via the site and e-mail. Still not sure if I did it correctly and if you guys received my entry. Also, I just realized that my PayPal account info/address was still New York when I submitted my entry but it is now updated to reflect my new Florida address. Please let me know if I need to do anything! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks!


Hi

I can't tell what your name etc is. Can you email your question to [email protected] and we will look into it. 

Thanks


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome list of vendors on site at ET4. Offering, tunes, parts, accessories, wheels, merchandise and lots more. Ne sure to stop by their booths!

Events are not possible without their help, please return the favor and support them. 

-Air Lift Performance 
-Simply Clean
-Forge Motorsports 
-USP Motorsports 
-BC Racing / BC Forged
-Cloud 9 Automotive
-Dub Empire
-URO Tuning
-Lowered Lifestyle 
-Carbon Wraps
-Highway Star Garage 
-Hammered Apparel
-Broken.co
-Extreme Performance 
-Drift HQ
-SOWO Partners ( Kerma TDI and Tarox)
-Trefen South VW show
-Legit Crown
-NUR Performance 
-Euro Trash Apparel
-Quarry Motors

And more to come. Again, be sure to check great offers at the event.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Raffle prizes keep getting more and more interesting. Big thanks to our Title Sponsor Air Lift for donating a full 3H management kit! 

This is in addition to the other two raffles. (Raffle 1 - complete vehicle wrap , raffle 2- Rotiform TMB wheels)


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Great deals abound at this years event.


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Today is last to purchase advance ticket. 

Save $5 and get into event quicker. 

Also last day for Club Challenge entries(via ticket). 

http://eurotripper.ticketleap.com/euro-tripper-4/


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Details of Raffle #4:

Provided by VWoA. 

Enter to win Ultimate Red Bull Global Rallycross Daytona Fan Experience!!

Cheer on Volkswagen Andretti Rallycross (VARX) drivers - defending GRC champion #41 Scott Speed and fan favorite #34 Tanner Foust as they battle it out to the top of the podium during the double-header race weekend! 

GRC Daytona takes place Saturday June 18th – Sunday June 19th. 

Prize pack includes:
• 2 2-day passes for the race weekend
• Premium parking for one car each day
• 2-day Red Bull VIP Club hospitality access
• VARX garage access
• Meet and Greet with Tanner and Scott
• $100 Driver Gear gift card
• 1 Adult and 1 youth Tanner Foust t-shirt
• 1 Adult and 1 youth Scott Speed t-shirt
• 2 VARX Supercars hats


----------



## oldskool1963vw (Aug 29, 2005)

TWO DAYS!!!!

Going to be cleaning this POS tomorrow to get ready for some mutts nuts!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Please do not try to enter the venue before your scheduled time.
7:00-8:30 Mutts Nuts and Vendors
11:00am for Lots 2 and 3.

If you arrive in the area before your arrival time, please hangout at the Rest Stop on Daniels at 75 or the Publix.


----------



## sterkrazzy (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

nice shot!


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

http://naplesspeed.com/2016/02/09/keeping-european-heritage-alive-euro-tripper-4/


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

http://loweredlifestyle.com/2016/02/one-americans-attempt-at-a-uk-dubs-show-eurotripper-4/


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.palmtreepetrolheads.com/blog/2016/2/10/eurotripper-4-ft-myers-fl-020616


----------



## emdrivesalot (May 5, 2016)

*Any new events coming up?*

I know I can easily google vw events, but I feel like things get lost! I'd rather hear form someone in the forum.

Anyone know of any coming up this year?


----------

